# Drum brake exploded view needed



## Greg Pinch (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello,

I have a 1949 Schwinn Town and Country tandem with high-flange drum brakes front and rear.
I am trying to find exploded view drawings of the F&R hubs to find out if I have all the proper axle lock nuts and washers.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------

